# Is anyone going to the Fitchburg Mass show?



## Chandler (Mar 31, 2008)

My boy Luke is being shown and I would dearly love to get some pictures of him in the ring. I will be there but I can't let him know I'm there :uhoh:

I can give my camera to someone who will be at ringside. He is being shown in Open.

You can email me at [email protected]

Thanks!

Chan


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I might be there - what's Luke's name? I'll watch for him and try to get some pics.


----------

